# 4 year old daughter catches first speck



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

Last years 3 year old campaign included catches of sand trout, whiting, croakers, hardheads, and piggies. Today was the first trip of the 4 year old campain and my girl got her first speck. It wasn't a small one either, pulling the boga down to four pounds. The fish hit a live shrimp under a popping cork and nearly took the rod from her hands. The only assistance from daddy was helping her guide the fish to the net at the end of the fight. The fish was caught on a zebco 33 reel and a 5' Shimano rod. She caught it fishing off the levee area in Texas City. Good luck fishing.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

I am sooooo jelous.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

send it around to the magzines ..


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

That's really 2cool...I put my little one on a 25'er a few years ago fishing cold pass! Last year, she got her first top water action fishing KOA lights. Next step, wading the flats so dad can have a partner!


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I'm very proud. Hey FF, I hear ya. I guess the next goal is first fish on artificial, then on to wade fishing. How old are your girl/s? I was honestly thinking today when I pulled the boat out "I wonder at what age I can teach her to back down the trailer?".


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

That is truly 2cool right there! I have 3 kiddos myself and nothing makes me happier than seeing my little ones (6, 3 and 8 months) catch a fish!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Wait until she starts out fishing you. My 8 year old has put it on me and my frinds a few times.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

That's solid gold right there!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

that is a great pic, super good fish too!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Very nice, looks like a great day, and only hope the two of you have better days ahead forever!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sparkling report and tpic. U have a winner there. !


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that is sweet! WTG Dad!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Print that pic and hang it on the wall! Good stuff  Congrats to you both.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome! What a first Speck!!!!!!! If I were you I would have to submit that to Texas Saltwater Fisherman Mag!

Late,
Cox


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

That's the way to start out!!! She should remember that forever. Awesome job Dad.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Good job Dad!!


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Job, Hope that it olny gets better from here!


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

awesome 1st fish. Good job dad!!

Brian


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is 2cool...she will be proud of that for years!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's always 2cool whenever you can make a deposit in the ole memory bank and this looks like a good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a picture of a lifetime plugger congratulations let me know if I can send my 8 year old with next time ok all she tells me is she is a girly girl and girly girl's dont fish she even asked me if I thought Hanna Montana would touch a fish.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

congratulations on a gr8 first speck!!! I'm sure i'll see that one in some magazines.


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Wow*

Simply amazing!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

that is a great pic & a great job dad !!!!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That is AWESOME... That fish is almost as long as she is!!


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

That is so super. I am 64 and have just taken guardianship of my 6 year old granddaughter. Took her on her first trip last week. She caught a 31" Ribbonfish. She didn't care too much for his looks..


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice! Congrats Dad!


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Now Thats 2cool Of A Post, Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She Looks Like She's Floating On Cloud 9....congrats To Her N You


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Awesome job!! Looking forward to putting my daughter on some fish when she is a bit older - 1 1/2 years young now. As someone stated - she does look like she is on Cloud 9 and a memory both of you will have for la long, long time.

swifty


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

The kid sure has a proud smile! Kudos to both of you


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Great report!


----------



## FISH_ON (Jul 30, 2007)

*Priceless !*


----------



## Capt.Matt Stennett (Apr 1, 2008)

I Love To See That I Have A 4 Year Old And She Loves Too Fish Good Job Bud


----------



## smittysmith13 (Feb 15, 2007)

plugger, I know how you must have felt, my daughter caught her first red about three weeks ago...


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great first speck for u little one plugger!! Only been able to put my girls on piggy perch and hardheads!!!!Can't wait until one of mine hooks into a speck. Congrads dad!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pic!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm jealous. my (now) 5 yr old girl's been out w/dad 3-4 times but hadnt got one of her own yet. this will be her year though.


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*Great Catch*

A picture you will aways remeber


----------



## wadehedtke (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome, lots of people still trying to catch one that size that have been fishing for years.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

She Is Hooked Have A 3 Yr Old Grand Daughter That Loves To Fish Really Awesome


----------



## anyworms (Dec 28, 2006)

That is awsome, great job!!!!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats a big trout for a little girl, Looks like she's hooked. Congrats


----------

